# BMC Feedback



## CFBlue

Was wondering if anyone out there had any feeback on the BMC SLC 01 Pro Machine? I would love to see any photos of built up bikes and hear the feedback on the ride, etc! Thanks.


----------



## bmcva

*BMC pro machine*

I've got one built up w/Campy Record, Ksyrium SL's, EC90 bar/stem/post, and Zero Gravity Ti brakes. Very fast, tracks very well, a great climber. It is a bit nervous but the ride is quite smooth for the weight - 15.5lbs w/pedals, cages & computer. My mechanic did recently discover some play w/the crank which could be a stripped thread in the BB shell. BMC is sending a new frame.


----------



## CFBlue

Do you have any other time on similar carbon frames to compare with the BMC? Was BMC very will to work with you concerning warranty? What size did you go with and do you feel it was true to size? Thanks!


----------



## bmcva

*pro machine*

Vastly superior to Trek, Fuji. Lighter and more responsive than my Orbea Orca. Not as smooth as my Vamoots, but lighter for climbing. My mechanic is handling the warranty issue. They seem to be good about it, but there is a delay in delivery as production runs are smaller than other large companies. I have a size 49 which has a 53cm top tube. I normally ride a 51 or 52cm, so use top tube measurement as your guide for their sizing.


----------



## CFBlue

Thanks for the information, I currently have a S-Work Tarmac and am wondering if the BMC would be an improvement, the S-Works is really nice and reides very well. I was looking into ordering a 49cm also but am running into the same availability issues, what kind of timeline have they given you? I am 5' 6" with a 30" inseam, do you think the 49 would be a good fit, how tall are you? Thannks again!!


----------



## cycle21

*BMC Frame Size*

The Pro Machine is available in odd sizes between 47cm-61cm with a progressively sloping geometry. On smaller sizes where added standover clearance is needed most the slope of the top tube is at its greatest. On the medium sizes the slope is moderate. On the largest sizes there is virtually no slope at all. This being the case, we recommend that you focus first and foremost on top tube length when selecting frame size. (From competitive cyclist web site)

Competitivecyclist.com also has some useful information about sizing the frame and excellent pictures of the Pro frame.They also have a fit calculator that you enter your measurements into and it gives a range of sizes that they think would be appropriate for your top tube and seat tube as well as a guide to setting up the bike.

Have you talked to anyone else who has ridden the Pro frame? If you have please leave their feedback. I too am seriously considering purchasing the Pro


----------



## CFBlue

No, just the other person who has post some information, seems as if availablity is limited at this point! Just really wondering how it will stack up against the S-Works Tarmac. Not alot of folks ride this thing.


----------



## bmcva

*pro machine sizing*

I'm 5' 5" and the 49cm is a good fit. Have not ridden the Tarmac as their top tube lengths don't work for me. Don't have an ETA on the replacement frame but I would say it is worth the wait.


----------



## cycle21

*BMC Importer*

Any of you guys know who imports the BMC frames? I'm looking for a 47 and have not located a shop that has one yet. I was going to call the importer so they could tell me which shops might have one.


----------



## bmcva

*BMC importer*

Contact Quality Bicycle Products in Minneapolis - they carry BMC.

BTW - turns out I don't need a new frame. Needed different type of ceramic bearings for the bottom bracket.


----------



## CFBlue

BMCVA, would love to see photos of the bike complete, mostly since that is the size I am going to get! So the frame was fine no problems? Cycle 21...I do not know where you are at but I am a BMC dealer and could get a 47cm Pro Machine for you and send it to you (when they become available). Call me if you are intrested 828-759-1990 (12:00pm - 6:00pm EST). Thanks!


----------



## lemond111

*Team Machine SLT 01*

Same problem for me, no bike shops in my area carrying these bikes. Anyone out there have a Team Machine SLT 01 - thumbs up/down. I have test rode the full carbon cannondale and find it pretty smooth and my buddies kestrel evoke, also a good stiff ride. Love the BMC frames and would like to get some feedback before making the big purchase. I'm am just shy of 5'5" and did the kit calculator and for the top tube length I am a 49 but for the rest of the measurements I am 51 and 53. Makes sense to get the 49.
Thanks.


----------



## CFBlue

Lemond111, I think the SLT 01 is available in a 49cm size; I understand you want to ride one first but that bike in that frame size seems to be one of the few available at this point from BMC. Do you have a local dealer?


----------



## lemond111

I do have a local bike shop that can get BMC but they will only order the bike if I want to purchase it. Kinda sucks. They also said that they especially would not order a small frame like this but it seems to be the more popular size on this forum.


----------



## bmcva

*BMC dealer*

If you are near the Richmond, VA area there is a BMC dealer (3Sports) who can help you out.


----------



## lemond111

Thanks but I live in MO. Nothing close to St. Louis. The only shop that carries BMC will not order a bike unless I want to purchase it.


----------



## 2faced

*My Team Machine*

I've got an SLT 01 Team Machine and I love it. It's comfortable enough for all day rides and it handles like a cat on the carpet. It Dura Ace with FSA cranks, Zero Gravity brakes and Ksyrium ES wheels. It's not a 15 lb ultralight but at @250lbs that matters little to me. On the scale with cages, pedals and computer it comes in at a bit over 16.5 lbs. If you feel the need to knit pick and point out all of it's flaws just think about what my mother always told me...If you don't have something nice to say...Go [email protected]*# yourself.


----------



## CFBlue

That bike Looks really sweet!!! Our shop in NC has a SLC 01 Pro Machine coming in to day...I cannot wait since this will be the first high-end BMC I has gotten to chek out up close!! Thanks for posting the photo, it looks great!!


----------



## lemond111

Awesome bike. I am not a big weight junky so the wt. of your bike is fine with me. I have a lemond zurich steel frame so anything will be better. Once I get the team bmc, I will miss schooling some of the guys I ride and race with on my steel bike c/w their $3-5,000 bikes. 
Thanks for the pic.


----------



## theFE

I'm pretty interested in the BMC as well. (Not enough postings about 'em.)

Can those who've ridden them talk more about their ride characteristics?

I'm looking for my first carbon frame and I like a really stiff frame, but light, if possible too. Although, I'm a small guy 5' 8" @ 145 lbs, I can still sprint and climb pretty well. Hence the the desire for a stiff, light bike. Besides that, I love the naked carbon look of the one above. Post more pics!

Thanks.


----------



## CFBlue

Our shop in NC just got in a 51cm Pro Machine (all carbon) for a customer, I had a chance to ride it briefly, what I can tell you is that it built up very light, around the 15 lbs mark with all D/A 10 FSA K-Wings and Mavic Ksyrium SL's. As for the way it rides: I have to make my comparsion to my S-Works Tarmac, it built lighter, it seems to track the same, very predicable in all fashions and the ride is in no way harsh (do not let the huge chain stays fool you) It is a very sweet bike and the customer is very jazzed...and he has had his fair share of carbon bikes. Please post any other questions and I will try to answer them and will post photos soon.


----------



## 2faced

*Rides like a Dream*

I'm a recent returnee road biking after about a 20 year layoff. My last bike was a Trek 959 with first year Dura ace. I wish I still had that bike. 
I only can only compare the ride of my Team Machine to my Litespeed Tuscany. I like the Litespeed but I love my BMC. My BMC is F'ing STIFF...and I love it. Being a big guy (like I said earlier @250) I expected a little bit of flex but am happy to report I haven't notice any. It steers quickly and positively without being twitchy or unpredictable. It rides a bit smoother than the Ti bike and takes up road imperfections well without feeling sluggish. 
A couple of years ago I underwent a total hip replacement and the ride of the BMC doesn't bother my "appliance" at all. 
I'm in the process of building up a Cervelo R3. I'll let you all know how it compares to my Team Machine. I dn't imagine it'll be any better. The BMC is the BST bike I've ever ridden.

I'll post more pic's when I get home. I'm out of town right now.

Regards,
2Faced


----------



## theFE

Thanks for the info. Right now, I'm on a Cannondale Caad 7 Optimo frame from 2004 with 06 Eurus Wheels and full 06 Chorus grouppo... I love it. However, I was thinking of moving up into the carbon realm and the BMC was something that interested me. I want a bike that is going to have a lot of snappiness to it. Not sure if that means a shorter chainstay or longer is what I want. The same with climbing, is a short or longer chainstay better? Finally, with different fork angles, does that only increase / decrease repsonsiveness when steering?

Thanks again.


----------



## cycle21

*BMC Pro SLC01 Magazine Review*

I was at Barnes & Noble yesterday and read a copy of Procycling. Cris Boardman did a 3 page review on the frame. He said that he could flex the BB but overall thought the bike was a joy to ride. 
I just received my 49cm SLC 01 frame today. It is gorgeous and incredibly light. The down tube flares at the bottom bracket and is the biggest I have ever seen. I will post more feedback when I get it built up. Below is a link to a review from Pez Cycling

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/default.asp?pg=fullstory&id=3873


----------



## cycle21

Here is PDF file of a review Road magazine did on the bike.

http://roadmagazine.net/images/flash text/pages/features/pdf/bike tests/bmcslc01.pdf


----------



## supersand

First post in this forum...

I have a 61 BMC SLC01 (red and black) frame built up with dura ace, fsa srm crank easton EC90 carbon handlebars, easton EC70 carbon stem and cosmic carbone wheels. The bike visually is very pretty to look at (sorry I don't have any pics) it's no big deal but I could do w/o the slogans on the chainstays, they're a little hoaky. I'm 6' 4" (215lb) but when I first recieved the frame I thought it was a little too big, but after riding it ~600 miles or so I think the size is spot on for me, but as others have said be aware that the frame runs a little big, measure your old bike frame or body closely. I am coming from a Look KG386 carbon bike, which is slightly smaller dimension wise than the BMC. The steering is a little less quick but less twitchy (larger frame/ wheelbase probably responsible) than the look, downhill the bike tracks nicely. There is noticably less high end vibration felt through the frame and handlebars, (but the Look had Al handlebars and stem so this could acount for some of the difference). The bike is very comfortable over chip seal and rough roads it feels really deadened compared to the look and the look was dramatically more dead than the bike it replaced (Merckx Ti AX). The bb shell seems laterally stiff and in high power situations it doesn't feel like a noodle. Before I bought the frame I read some reviews (on weightweenies) of cables rattleing in the frame, but I have yet to hear any rattles. I am extremely pleased with the bike so far, its a really nice ride plus pretty unique which I like as well.

Erik


----------



## CFBlue

We have just sold another SLC 01 (Pro Machine) out of our shop (Luna Cycles, Lenoir, NC) I will post some photos of both the black 51cm we sold last week and the Swiss team colored 49 cm we sold yesterday. These bikes are really sweet and I hope we can get everyone who has one to post photos! Thanks!


----------



## lemond111

I can't find anyone with a Team machine, size 47, black metallic frame. What I am told is that there is one distributor and a lot of the frames are on back order, the bike shop and online store I have talked to has said they can't get a date on when the frames will arrive. So if you are looking for a frame that is a 47 or 49, good luck, you maybe waiting a while.


----------



## 2faced

*Team Machine*

Check with Competitive Cyclist. They seem to have a pretty god selection in stock and their supplier seems pretty quick if they have to order you one. 

Cheers


----------



## 2faced

Pretty GOOD selection...that is


----------



## lemond111

That is one of the online companies I tried and my above response is what I got, I guess I will just wait and see or buy another frame.
Thanks


----------



## sprintermon

I just bought a BMC pro and cant wait to get it ready . Making the move up from a Colnago C50 . Lets see waht happens on the tough climbs.
Should be ready to go middle of this week , will post pics and results.


----------



## Mr. Jones

Somehow the description of the BMC reminds me a lot of the Cervelo R3. _Supposedly_ both have great STW and all that, both are pretty normal looking (except for the skeleton thing on the BMC). I was wondering if anyone had ridden both frames and had any feedback on what the differences are. I had been looking at an R3 because I do all of my hard sweating and grunting in the mountains, and all the aero road bikes don't really interest me when I do my work going uphill. However there's been a lot of negative feedback about it Also, if anyone else has ridden any other frames in that pricerange (2500-3600 for the frame), that they felt were superior to one or both of those bikes, feedback on that would be appreciated as well. Thanks.


----------



## BikeProf

I have a 61 cm BMC SLT01 built up with Ultegra/DA, FSA SLK cranks, Ksyrium Elites. The bar and stem are Cannondale Fire from the Synapse that I crunched in a bad crash. It weighs about 17.5 with Ultegra pedals. I'm 6'4" and 175#. I love the ride. It is not as plush as the C'dale--not plush at all, in fact, but it does seem to shave off the worst of the buzz on New England's bad roads, but the you definitely feel the larger bumps. It handles like a real racing bike, and is just the comfortable side of nervous: it's fast without being twitchy. It is also very, very stiff, and the bike seems to surge forward with every pedal stroke. The skeleton frame design is distinctive, which is something I really like. I've been racing it every week since I got it two months ago, and it performs beautifully.


----------



## 2faced

*BMC SLT-01 vs CERVELO R3*

Mr. Jones,
I'm building my R3 this week and will let you know exactly how it performs compared to my BMC as soon as I get some miles on it.


----------



## MarvinK

I looked pretty closely at a BMC (SLT), but just couldnt justify buying a $2500 with a lousy warranty. BMC might look LOTS cooler, and maybe even perform better than some of the other brands mentioned here--but you would be hard pressed to find a reputable brand $2500 frame with a 3 yr warranty. I've never actually warrantied a frame, but I'm not support a manufacturer who won't stand behind their high-end product better than that.


----------



## Mr. Jones

MarvinK said:


> I looked pretty closely at a BMC (SLT), but just couldnt justify buying a $2500 with a lousy warranty. BMC might look LOTS cooler, and maybe even perform better than some of the other brands mentioned here--but you would be hard pressed to find a reputable brand $2500 frame with a 3 yr warranty. I've never actually warrantied a frame, but I'm not support a manufacturer who won't stand behind their high-end product better than that.


Actually, I think that there's quite a few brands that have shorter warranty periods than BMC. The warranty you get when you buy a Pinarello, Opera, or Merckx is only two years, and I think that most people would regard those companies as being reputable companies. Anyway, companies don't warranty your body if you crash going downhill... I'd rather have to worry about paying the money to replace the frame than have the frame actually fail on me at speed. I know it's been said before, but track record is more important than warranty.


----------



## MarvinK

I think the vast majority of brands offer a 5+ year warranty on carbon frames. There are certainly a few exceptions--like BMC and those imported by GitaBike (ie: Pinarello, Merckx). The BMC bikes look really cool, and perform well--but people should be aware they are paying a premium for a Taiwanese-made frame with a sub-par warranty.

Like I said, I've never warrantied ANY frame, but I'd rather buy from a manufacturer who stands behind their product. I probably wouldn't want to continue riding the same type of frame if I had a serious failure, regardless of warranty--but I still think the manufacturer or importer should have enough confidence in their product to offer a competitive warranty period.


----------



## lemond111

*warranty*

I had the same concerns. Here is what I received from competitive cyclist.

Colnago -- You get a four-year warranty from manufacturing defect. The first two years are covered by Colnago themselves, then the next two years are covered by the American importer Trialtir USA. Once you receive your new Colnago frame, you will need to make sure to U.S. mail the appropriate documentation both to Colnago Italy and to Trialtir in order to activate the warranty coverage. There is also a dealer stub that must be sent to us in order to comply with the warranty regulations -- don't neglect to send it to us! All documentation will be included with your frame. We will fill out all serial number information for you and we'll affix our dealer stamp where required. 

Pinarello, Pegoretti, Eddy Merckx, and Opera Bike: Two year coverage from manufacturing defect, and one year coverage on the finish. You can activate the warranties for these frames on-line by clicking here.

Look: Five year coverage from manufacturing defects, and one year warranty on paint and finish work. All registration material is included with the Owner's Manual that will come with your frame/bike.

Cervelo: Lifetime coverage from manufacturing defects, and one year warranty on paint and finish work.


----------



## Mr. Jones

lemond111 said:


> I had the same concerns. Here is what I received from competitive cyclist.
> 
> Colnago -- You get a four-year warranty from manufacturing defect. The first two years are covered by Colnago themselves, then the next two years are covered by the American importer Trialtir USA. Once you receive your new Colnago frame, you will need to make sure to U.S. mail the appropriate documentation both to Colnago Italy and to Trialtir in order to activate the warranty coverage. There is also a dealer stub that must be sent to us in order to comply with the warranty regulations -- don't neglect to send it to us! All documentation will be included with your frame. We will fill out all serial number information for you and we'll affix our dealer stamp where required.
> 
> Pinarello, Pegoretti, Eddy Merckx, and Opera Bike: Two year coverage from manufacturing defect, and one year coverage on the finish. You can activate the warranties for these frames on-line by clicking here.
> 
> Look: Five year coverage from manufacturing defects, and one year warranty on paint and finish work. All registration material is included with the Owner's Manual that will come with your frame/bike.
> 
> Cervelo: Lifetime coverage from manufacturing defects, and one year warranty on paint and finish work.


Kind of ironic that the manufacturer with the longest warranty period is the one with (seemingly) the most frame failures.


----------



## wayno

HI its my first post there so there goes 
Im from Christchurch New Zealand and have just got the BMC team machine from my lbs http://www.hubcycles.co.nz/home.php?fla=1 Im yet to take i out for a good ride but so far I love it 
When I get some pics I will put them up


----------



## smartyiak

*What size is that...*



2faced said:


> I've got an SLT 01 Team Machine and I love it. It's comfortable enough for all day rides and it handles like a cat on the carpet. It Dura Ace with FSA cranks, Zero Gravity brakes and Ksyrium ES wheels. It's not a 15 lb ultralight but at @250lbs that matters little to me. On the scale with cages, pedals and computer it comes in at a bit over 16.5 lbs. If you feel the need to knit pick and point out all of it's flaws just think about what my mother always told me...If you don't have something nice to say...Go [email protected]*# yourself.



I am interested in a "Team Machine" or "Pro Machine" I am 6'3" (34" inseam) and 235lbs. I've heard the BMCs run big. How tall are you and did you get a a 59" or 61"? How about flex?


----------



## BikeProf

I'm 6'4", 175#, 38" inseam, and I ride a 61 cm SLT. THe cross-lock seat lug brings the top of the seat tube up to about 63 or 64 cm, so there is less seat post showing than in a conventional 61 cm. The bike is very stiff and responsive. I rode a friend's SLC briefly, and I really liked it. I got the impression that it is not quite as stiff as the SLT, but I don't know how accurate my quick seat-of-the-pants assessment was. It certainly isn't a noodly bike by any means. You'll be very happy with either one, I'm sure.


----------



## 2faced

*BMC Size*

I'm 6'2" and go @250. I'm on a 57 Team Machine. They do tend to run a tad big. My clothing inseam is 31", I forget what my cycling inseam is. I can honestly say My 57 BNC feels like a perfect fit.


----------



## 2faced

*OOPs*

BMC...B...M...C...BNC? Jeez...what a maroon!


----------



## tyjacks

*Bmc Slt 01 Updates ??*

HEY, 
2faced, BikeProf and smartyiak.

Any updates on your BMC SLT01 bikes? I'm thinking of purchasing one of these for 2007. Any ride, performance or updates on your bikes?


----------



## BikeProf

BMC Update: I'm still riding mine. It is super-stiff with no bb flex, and it tracks better than any bike I've ever ridden. It's sort of smooth (more so than my old Alu bike), but if you're looking for a plush ride, this is definitely not the bike you want--you can feel the rough spots on the road. Fit, finish, craftsmanship are all top-notch, as you would expect on a bike costing this much. I had a very bad crash on it in July, and the bike survived much better than I did--I broke a rib but the bike came out with a warped wheel and a perfect frame. I like the way it rides, which is why I bought it, but I also like the way it looks, which is also why I bought it. The cross-lock skeleton design, I think, looks very cool. I would say that if you like the way it looks, and the frame fits you well (the most important part, of course), you would be very happy with a BMC.


----------



## tyjacks

BikeProf,
Any pics of your BMC SLT01 ?


----------



## BikeProf

Here's my review with photos that is posted on the website of my LBS, where I bought the frame.

http://bethelcycle.com/page.cfm?PageID=230


----------



## tyjacks

*Bmc Sl 01 ???*

Anyone here had any experience or know of anyone who has info/review on BMC's SL 01 ?
May have to reduce my budget, so I saw this and also looked at a Felt F55, how would these to compare? I've seen several of F55's but haven't seen much about the SL 01's.
Any advice would help....


----------



## rovers2001

How did that comparison go?
I'm tossing up between the BMC Pro machine and the Cervelo R3 and can't pick the 2 apart...other than the warranty.
Coming off a Cannondale Six13 which I find too "whippy" on the decents and twitchy on the flat. Great for climbing though...
I'm 6'2" and 82kgs (180lbs?) and a big gear masher.


----------



## rovers2001

2faced said:


> Mr. Jones,
> I'm building my R3 this week and will let you know exactly how it performs compared to my BMC as soon as I get some miles on it.


How did your comparison go?
I'm currently tearing my hair out trying to decide between the R3 and ProMachine.
I'm a 192cm (6'2"), 83kg A grader who wants something a bit smoother than my current Six13. Unfortunately due to my size no one in the local area has a 58-59cm bike I can try out...
I have riden a Soloist Carbon and was pleasantly surprised, but don't have the additional $1000+ to spend.
Cheers.


----------



## cycle21

I just finished riding my 49cm BMC SLC 01 across the US on a cross country ride. It performed flawlessly. It's comfortable, climbs well because of light weight and for me it is plenty stiff when sprinting but I only weight 150 lbs. That being said, If I could do it over I would go with the R3 because of the warranty and it's proven ability to withstand brutal conditions (2 Roubaix victories).


----------



## slowoldman

cycle21 said:


> I just finished riding my 49cm BMC SLC 01 across the US on a cross country ride. It performed flawlessly. It's comfortable, climbs well because of light weight and for me it is plenty stiff when sprinting but I only weight 150 lbs. That being said, If I could do it over I would go with the R3 because of the warranty and it's proven ability to withstand brutal conditions (2 Roubaix victories).


Hi cycle21,
I am not sure if I should ask you for this favor? Since you have the 49cm BMC SCL 01, I just wonder if you mind to show us some picture of your bike. Because I really wanna see how the 49cm BMC look like. Thanks


----------



## mrwiggles

I just bought a brand new Pro Machine end of last week. Haven't even been out on my first ride yet. What I can say is that I demo'd numerous bikes (Pinarello Paris, Look 595, Scott Addict, Trek Madone) before deciding on the BMC Pro Machine. It's a fantastic bike and I can say that it is perfect for the type of riding I do. It climbs like a dream and is so stiff that when you hit the pedals on the climb the bike practically accelerates out from underneath you. Yet on long rollers or flats the bike is compliant enough to be comfortable for an all day ride. I couldn't happier.

My set up is all 2007 Campy Record, Euros wheels, Fizik Arione saddle, Richey Carbon Evolution bars, and a Richey stem. I got the team black/red frame and it looks great with the Record group. I will try to post some photos here tomorrow if anyone is interested.

Before you decide you really need to test ride the bike, but I think you'll come away a convert when you do. Awesome bike.


----------



## 7.62

Over a month of picture requests (specifically the TeamMachine) and still no pics. Come on folks. Gotta see these sweet rides. I wanna see too.


----------



## hippycyc

*Bmc Slc01 Promachine*

Hi ive had a BMC SLCO1 Pro Machine for over a year now and the Bottom Bracket Shell has just come loose from the Carbon itself which means i cant get the old school Campy Record Bottom Bracket out had a few mechanics look at it and they said was stuffed and hopefully should get a full replacement warrentee out of it x local BMC dealer.Was wondering if anyone else has had this problem with BMC's?.
Hippy.


----------



## Spear Legweak

Anymore pics anybody? The slc01 looks killer!


----------



## cycle21

*BMC Pics*

Here is a link to competitivecyclist.com where they have pictures of 100's of BMC Pro Machines.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PHOTO_GALLERY&BRAND.ID=110


----------



## 7.62

When you said, "100's", you weren't foolin'. I never looked at that section of the CC site before.


----------



## gradosu

Anyone ride the road racer? I am thinking about getting one for crits next spring. I want aluminum for cost and durability. I'm a heavy rider 190 but still dropping a few more pounds. Weight of frame is meaningless. Obviously there will be lots of bmc bias, but you guys fancy any other setups?


----------



## wsdcpark

Before you decide on Cervelo and BMC, make sure to test ride (if you can) Time VXRS, VXR (little stiffer), Look 595/Ultra and Sololist SL.
No matter what you pick, they are all fine machinary.....


----------



## FxdGearHeadNYC

I've got a SLT01 (Team Machine) and absolutely love it. The frame is uber-stiff (tho I clock in at a measly 135 lbs, so I'm not putting a whole lot of stress on the frame). 

One thing to note: if you're looking for a frame that completely absorbs road vibration, look elsewhere - the frame does dampen some of the bumps, but not as much as carbon monoque frames


----------



## magic

Funny, I just noticed this forum....

I picked up a Pro Machine a month or so back, size 59 with SRAM Force and Campy Eurus wheels, I still get a huge grin every time I ride it. I can not believe how well it climbs. 

The pic day one home, since then I've adjusted things around and gone with a differnet saddle, cut the steerer, cut the seat post, moved the bars down...


----------



## gradosu

*drool*
I'm looking into building a crit bike (aluminum for durability) and wanted to build it with SRAM rival. How do you like the full SRAM setup?


----------



## magic

gradosu said:


> *drool*
> I'm looking into building a crit bike (aluminum for durability) and wanted to build it with SRAM rival. How do you like the full SRAM setup?


I don't realize just how much I like the SRAM shifters untill I do some miles on my 'Cross/Rain bike with Shimano S105 shifters.

The SRAM shifts very much a positive action, just CLICK CLICK CLICK into gear, either up or down. It's kinds like a car with a very firm transmission. The Shimano shifters are very smooth and never miss a beat, but compared to the SRAM they slip up and down into gear (like a soft shifting car). I do like being able sweap up several gears at once with the Shimano shifters and will keep them on the Cross bike. 

At first I really thought being able to pull the paddle in on the SRAMs to the bar and shift from there was a total gimick, I so find my self using that all of the time. With out thinking I find I have a finger on the paddle and pulled back a bit when I'm about ready to shift. Then when I get on the Shimano bike, I feel lost and the shifters feel clunky at first. 

Would I buy SRAM over Shimano again? Yep.

I've not really tried Campy that much, I did think of doing Chours on the BMC, but the rest of the bikes in our house are Shimano or SRAM (MTB) and I wanted to be able to swap wheels and cassettes with little hassle.


----------



## gradosu

do you feel that SRAM road components are easy to work with like shimano?


----------



## magic

gradosu said:


> do you feel that SRAM road components are easy to work with like shimano?


What do mean by work with? I've been using SRAM cassettes for a couple of years now on my Tri bike, Cross bike and now the road bike (the BMC), they've been great and held up well. I've been running a SRAM chain on my Fixie and it's put up with serious abuse with out fail (the KMC chain I had on there started to pull apart around 500 miles).

On the BMC I find that dailing in the rear derailure if I switch wheels or cassettes to be the same as Shimano (few twists of the barrel connector). I've done about 700 to 800 miles on the BMC with the Force build kit, and adjusting the barrel adjuster deal on the rear derailure has been the one thing I've had to mess with (and that is only when I've switched wheels or cassettes). I've cleaned the chain and driveline too, but that's been it.


----------



## sunsetfox

*BMC cable friction*

Has anyone encountered excessive cable (rear brake) friction due to internal routing on BMC frame? I have just bought this wonderful Pro Machine frame from eBay and was checking out all the internal cabling yesterday to find out a tight spot on the brake cable route. I haven't really installed a brake to test it but just from pulling pushing the cable, I could tell it is not going to work very well. It is so tight that if I only push on one end without pulling, the cable will bend without moving a bit. Is that very common problem for all of you owners out there? I use Campy cable. Would I benefit from using a Teflon coated cable? I have also noticed that apparently, there is an internal housing to guide the route. Wonder if there is away to extract and remove it so that the cable could run more freely. Thanks in advance for your comments.

Lambo


----------



## IGD

*Sprintermon*

Interested to read your move from Colnago C 50 to BMC SLC 01 as I am riding a 570 x 556 tt C 50 myself and can get a "screaming deal" on a 57 cm SLC 01. I am a little hesitant as I think the SLC 01 with longer tt may not fit as well as a 55 SLC 01. What was your ecperience with Colnago fram dimension versus BMC frame dimension? Thanks


----------



## robeast

*Slc01*

Here's a pic of my SLC01 built up with SRAM Force and assorted lightweight goodies. It comes in at 15.5 lbs with the relatively heavy carbones. I had a CR1 before and the BMC is a much better all around ride in my opinion. Just as stiff in the drivetrain but definitely more forgiving vertically and much nicer on those longer rides.


----------



## Wildstar87

I built a Team SLT01 up a few years ago, I absolutely love it, climbs and sprints so well because of the stiff BB. I posted a picture a while back in this thread..
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=33650

I did change the saddle to a black version of the saddle pictured. I also have Vittoria Open Corsa KS in yellow which look a lot better, and changed the bar tape to a blue splash, looks much better now. I got this frame on closeout from Competitive Cyclist.

I would like to test the Pro Machine at some point, but yeah it's difficult to find a place that has them built up. Anyone ridden both the SLT01 and SLC01? I would be interested in knowing what you thought the differences were.


----------

